# Securing 12 Lead/AED



## domesticgodemt (May 10, 2005)

Has anybody heard of an ambulance being involved in an MVA where an unsecured 12 Lead hit the pt. and caused head trauma?  As in the squad's insurance adjuster went home sick that day,  the pt.'s attorney just bought an island for her retirement home, and the pt. now owns the agency?

More importantly, how do you secure your 12 Lead/AED during rig operation?  Manufacturer's docking station $$$$, seatbelts, jerry rig by one of your squad's master mechanics, never thought about securing a $15-25,000 instrument weighing 20 pounds?


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 10, 2005)

Suction cup feet for the counter, and strap it to the bench seat w/ a seatbelt when you get in someone elses ambulance i.e. intercept.


----------



## Jon (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by domesticgodemt_@May 10 2005, 08:55 AM
> * never thought about securing a $15-25,000 instrument weighing 20 pounds? *


 Too true.

my squads AED's are all in cabinets, except for ONE that is on the shelf in the action area - the shelf has a igh lip, and there is enough other "junk" there so as not to be an issue.... never had a proble.

As for an AED - if i'm activly using an AED on the patient we are ALL going to NOT be buckled in, pumping, blowing and playing medic, and the truck will be red-lining the engine, prbably. (we will pull over to shocke....)

When I worked Private - the LP10 always fit nicley on the back of the strecher on the net - had no real problems, the strecher head was usually down on top of it, and the monitor wasn't secured by anything but gravity. ne of the Co's I worked for ued Propaqs and Zoll M-series - they both fit nicely on the clapm-on rack that goes over the pt's legs, and they had straps to secure the monitor and other toys.

As for LP12's and 10's in 911 - they are usually either placed on the net at the head of the bed, or lying on a bench seat. Never seen them secured by a seatbelt.


Jon

PS:
When the time comes for me to spec out my own ALS bus, the twin LP12's will have charging cradles mounted in the back


----------



## rescuecpt (May 10, 2005)

At the Corps we have the big metal docking stations.  At the FD, the Zoll BARELY fits on the counter beneath the cabinets - we can hardly get it in and out so it seems pretty secure as is.


----------



## BloodNGlory02 (May 10, 2005)

we have a make shift velcro strap thats bolted to the wall with a good foot and a half of velcro, loop thru the handle and velcro it.


----------



## KEVD18 (May 10, 2005)

dont know about everybody else, but all the lp12's i've seen have some sort of system to mount to the stretcher via the side bars. always see em hanging off like in hallways and what not

anyway, my aed lives in a cabinet


----------



## Jon (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KEVD18_@May 10 2005, 08:04 PM
> * dont know about everybody else, but all the lp12's i've seen have some sort of system to mount to the stretcher via the side bars. always see em hanging off like in hallways and what not
> 
> anyway, my aed lives in a cabinet *


 'round here, we don't do that, 'cause then the medic has it knee-cap him in the back of the bus.

Jon


----------



## KEVD18 (May 10, 2005)

fair nuff


----------



## cbdemt (May 11, 2005)

Our LP12 lives in a cabinet when not in use.  When in use it usually sits on the bench or between the pt's legs.  Never thought about it flying around in the event of a crash.  I imagine it could leave a mark.  As for damaging the machine... I wouldnt worry about that.  The sales rep is notorious for picking one up, throwing it against a wall, then turning it on.  (if you ever have a rep do the demo, make sure you ask for a different machine just to make sure   .)


----------



## rescuecpt (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cbdemt_@May 11 2005, 07:20 PM
> * Our LP12 lives in a cabinet when not in use.  When in use it usually sits on the bench or between the pt's legs.  Never thought about it flying around in the event of a crash.  I imagine it could leave a mark.  As for damaging the machine... I wouldnt worry about that.  The sales rep is notorious for picking one up, throwing it against a wall, then turning it on.  (if you ever have a rep do the demo, make sure you ask for a different machine just to make sure   .) *


 except when the probie drops it and it lands on the connector for the modulator and strips the wiring.  It was a great excuse for why I didn't transmit my patient's strip to medical control... LOLOLOL


----------



## MMiz (May 12, 2005)

Our LifePak 12s are seat-belted to the squad bench when not in use.  When in use they're on the bench.

The AEDs are stored on the shelf with our jump bags and portable suctions.

I couldn't even imagine all the crap that I would hit if the ambulance had an accident.


----------



## Jon (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@May 11 2005, 11:22 PM
> * Our LifePak 12s are seat-belted to the squad bench when not in use.  When in use they're on the bench.
> 
> The AEDs are stored on the shelf with our jump bags and portable suctions.
> ...


 I once saw a video of an ambulance that was wrecked with dummies in all the seats.

Baby in moms hands on litter.... projectile. killed Crew chief...

bags, monitors and other junk clobbered mom and crew chief...

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 16, 2005)

What is the projectile?

The monitor or the baby?


----------



## Jon (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 16 2005, 01:25 PM
> * What is the projectile?
> 
> The monitor or the baby? *


 baby


----------



## ECC (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+May 11 2005, 09:32 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ May 11 2005, 09:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-cbdemt_@May 11 2005, 07:20 PM
> * Our LP12 lives in a cabinet when not in use.  When in use it usually sits on the bench or between the pt's legs.  Never thought about it flying around in the event of a crash.  I imagine it could leave a mark.  As for damaging the machine... I wouldnt worry about that.  The sales rep is notorious for picking one up, throwing it against a wall, then turning it on.  (if you ever have a rep do the demo, make sure you ask for a different machine just to make sure   .) *


except when the probie drops it and it lands on the connector for the modulator and strips the wiring.  It was a great excuse for why I didn't transmit my patient's strip to medical control... LOLOLOL [/b][/quote]
When I was an A3 we would whistle into the phone to make it sound like we were giving it the old college try for transmitting the strip.


----------



## MMiz (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 16 2005, 08:48 PM
> * When I was an A3 we would whistle into the phone to make it sound like we were giving it the old college try for transmitting the strip.
> 
> *


 LOLOL, that's great.  I'm still lauging.


----------



## rescuecpt (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 16 2005, 08:48 PM
> * When I was an A3 we would whistle into the phone to make it sound like we were giving it the old college try for transmitting the strip.
> 
> *


 Yeah, SCEMS just started making us transmit anything that's not RSR...  I have yet to transmit one strip, and no one has said a word to me yet, including medical control when I do the post call 34...


----------



## emtal233 (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+May 16 2005, 10:30 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ May 16 2005, 10:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ECC_@May 16 2005, 08:48 PM
> * When I was an A3 we would whistle into the phone to make it sound like we were giving it the old college try for transmitting the strip.
> 
> *


Yeah, SCEMS just started making us transmit anything that's not RSR...  I have yet to transmit one strip, and no one has said a word to me yet, including medical control when I do the post call 34... [/b][/quote]
 That's because they like you....


----------



## rescuecpt (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtal233+May 16 2005, 11:37 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (emtal233 @ May 16 2005, 11:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because they like you....  [/b][/quote]
 Well I like you, so HA!


----------



## emtal233 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+May 16 2005, 11:41 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ May 16 2005, 11:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I like you, so HA!   [/b][/quote]


----------

